# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  will give 25 to 30 usd to someone who can help me set up a multi account on rs

## bopoiu

how is it going? 
My name is Bopoiu and i have a laptop that i would like to bot rs with.

my goal, gather enough $$money to offer myself an analist(therapist) cause i want to change my life. ssomethings at least.

to do so i need an honest person to teach me or set up bot for me.
multiaccount botting at the same time of course . maybe a cracked epicbot pro would be ok , you tell me if there is something better atm.

I know that for someone who doesn t yet know how to bot a particular game it can take a while to get a pc set up properly.
I have been through that with games before but i dont want to spend hours and hours to find a working solution.
My wish is to have some experienced rs botter to set up my pc for me to bot rs and give me the basics of what to do to bot rs correctly (rules to respect).
Maybe talking on skype and a bit of teamview would be enough. as long as i can learn by coping a working technique.

If that person wiches i can give money for the help


would you be interested in helping me ?

present youself: how much you make usd perday , ban history stuff like that and we getting teamviewing.
how long have you been botting rs and how many accounts at same time are you able to program?

----------


## calde

hi dont want any money from it - but if you have anything specific you want to know you are free to ask me - have botted RS for some time now and knows alot of stuff.. what is good to farm, how you skip the tutorial etc. also how you run mulitiple clients on one com, but i am not interested in being your "coach" if you like - also many aspects that is better to learn yourself than being taught in this buisness

----------


## bopoiu

ok nice ,

how much M per day can can you do with one acconut ^ i would use vmware if it is not possible to run multiple account on same pc. got 4 gig ram atm

----------


## calde

the easiest bot on the market to set up for a noob is probably easybot...
and about the multiple account thing the only problem is to have more than one account open for the same "world", but there is no maximum you can have open if you spread them out across their worlds!! but when you have to transfer the G's from one account to another one (on the same world) that is possible too, though it is alittle more tricky...
and how many M's you can make per day is pretty hard to answer because it depends alot on what professions the bot can do (and if you have RS membership or not) - alot of noobs goes mining, woodcutting or fishing - either because they are easier to understand or easier to set up i dont know.. but all 3 kind of suck with mining being the best - but all three has a max potential around 100k per hour per bot.. the best three skills in my opinion is hunting, thieving and smelting - which all three has potentials of over 300k per hour per bot, but they need membership before their are very good...
the best two things to do if you decide to go without membership (not recommended) is probably smelting of iron or fishing lobsters - both is around 30-50k per hour

and how many rams you need depends on what bot you use, but you normally say for runescape bots, that each of the bots need 500mb ram, so with the average bot you should be able to run 8 bot at the same time, but CPU power is also important

sry for the long answer hope it cleared it up a little

----------


## crazyambo

huyeafasdfwqer

----------


## calde

wont let me delete post

----------


## bopoiu

thx fpr answer


> the easiest bot on the market to set up for a noob is probably easybot...
> and about the multiple account thing the only problem is to have more than one account open for the same "world", but there is no maximum you can have open if you spread them out across their worlds!! but when you have to transfer the G's from one account to another one (on the same world) that is possible too, though it is alittle more tricky...
> and how many M's you can make per day is pretty hard to answer because it depends alot on what professions the bot can do (and if you have RS membership or not) - alot of noobs goes mining, woodcutting or fishing - either because they are easier to understand or easier to set up i dont know.. but all 3 kind of suck with mining being the best - but all three has a max potential around 100k per hour per bot.. the best three skills in my opinion is hunting, thieving and smelting - which all three has potentials of over 300k per hour per bot, but they need membership before their are very good...
> the best two things to do if you decide to go without membership (not recommended) is probably smelting of iron or fishing lobsters - both is around 30-50k per hour
> 
> and how many rams you need depends on what bot you use, but you normally say for runescape bots, that each of the bots need 500mb ram, so with the average bot you should be able to run 8 bot at the same time, but CPU power is also important
> 
> sry for the long answer hope it cleared it up a little

----------


## bopoiu

> Go to powerbot.org
> 
> buy VIP
> 
> Buy 10-100 accounts, I use 56 atm
> 
> Set them up at places like Chaos druids, Blue Dragons, Green dragons, Frost dragons ect.
> 
> I make on average 120m a day and sell mills 45 cents/mill on Sythe.org
> ...


hi crazy ambo, how long per day do you spend to keep this little buisiness running?

also could you tell me how much time does it take approx from the moment you create a new account to the moment where it reaches a maintenance only stage. 
like if one start 5 new accounts , how long does it take to make profit from them. i hope you understand my second could be clearer question.

----------


## crazyambo

> hi crazy ambo, how long per day do you spend to keep this little buisiness running?
> 
> also could you tell me how much time does it take approx from the moment you create a new account to the moment where it reaches a maintenance only stage. 
> like if one start 5 new accounts , how long does it take to make profit from them. i hope you understand my second could be clearer question.


soon will be a bot nuke and bots will be out of commision for a while.

Assuming you will have to then wait for a good bot thats not detectable to come out.


Probably Simba. Which you can google, Villavu Simba.

Most of my goldfarming bots were banned in the bannwave on goldfarmers in the last 7 days.

Best of luck to you in the future. If you want to know about botting and any future bots I recommend becoming a user of Sythe.org

Also I recommend precede with caution, 98% of the community are scammers and you will get scammed by anyone without 100+ vouches.


GL with ur goal. rep if i helped you

----------


## bopoiu

are you in a position to answer the quoted questions?

i read willavu i would go for it but they ask something i cant do : right a script in their language... do you know a way to have acces to their bot and scipts without writing a script?

----------


## calde

hey bopoiu, dont know if we are allowed to give out url on this forum to other sites etc. and it is kind of against the rules of simba, to go other ways than their forum, but hit me up on skype and I might be nice enough to give you a site where you can download it, if you cant find it yourself...

Pm for skype info if you want

But then you have to code the bots yourself, or buy them elsewhere - dont know how much you know about it already but simba isnt a bot for runescape per say, like rsbot, or epicbot for instance - simba is a free GUI, that can be used for many things including runescape botting..

----------


## bopoiu

hi yeah, i d like to add you on skype

----------


## calde

Tried to pm you but said your inbox was full - and i dont want my skype spread around here, so now i do it like this and then you can delete it mods if it's against the rules



Terms Of Service


Here is the forum with alot of free scripts:

Runescape Scripts - SRL-Forums


Happy botting

----------

